# New Iberital Domestic machine with grinder.....



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

[








The Coffee Bean has joined forces with Iberital and now offers their new domestic machine as The Coffee Bean Avanti by Iberital!

You can get this fantastic new machine for £450 with free delivery at The Coffee Bean! Grab yourself a bargain!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Avanti.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

We've joined forces with Iberital to offer their new machine under The Coffee Bean brand as the Avanti. Special launch price of £450 with free delivery!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Avanti is back at the launch price for Christmas - price goes back up in the New Year so better be quick!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just so you all know - price of the Avanti still the same so take a look!!


----------

